# whats that lizard ?



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

ok its a gameabout lizzies the starter ( me ) will post a picture of a weird and wonderful lizard and someone needs to guess it. the person who guesses correctly gets to post a picture.
ok so


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

is it a leaf tailed gecko


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

flying gecko


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

is it a mossy gecko, possibly?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

flying gecko is extremely closebut 1 name at the start that begins with a k


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

kuhls flying gecko?


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

flying gecko


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

thats right kuhls flying gecko yu get to go next


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweet! well heres mine


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

it's not that wierd but it's wonderful!


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

baby bosc moniter


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

nope.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

nile?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

baby savannah moniter


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

a bosc is a sav and no to nile as well lol it's so obviously staring in your face.


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

an ackie?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

we have a winner your go


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

ackie ?


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

its a wonderful snake lolol


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i highly doubt it's a lizard but it's wonderful and it would be a white lipped viper?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

M022ER said:


> image
> its a wonderful snake lolol


 cheater, thats a snake, i had a good one ready too lol


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> i highly doubt it's a lizard but it's wonderful and it would be a white lipped viper?



LOL. yeh after i posted it i remebered we was doing lizards lol

yeh u win (Y)


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> cheater, thats a snake, i had a good one ready too lol



yes =( i realised once i posted 
lolo. no more snakes
its god damn wonderful though ^-^


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

well as i win again i'll give it to tokay man AKA ginnerone


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool whats this,


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

sand lizard i should stop now i know too much at only 17 years...


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> sand lizard i should stop now i know too much at only 17 years...



LOL. thats not a bad thing.
i know its not my go, but i want to test your knowledge (Y)
LOL
whats this then:










LOL. (Y)


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

chuckwalla


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

its a f**ing big picture, thats what it is! lol


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

M022ER said:


> LOL. thats not a bad thing.
> i know its not my go, but i want to test your knowledge (Y)
> LOL
> whats this then:
> ...


okay i cant resize pic.
how gay T_T


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

oops lol


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

rhinocerous iguana


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

dam, i thought i had a good one as it was in full mating season moult, dam, i also figured that if you save the pic it saves the name too, are you cheating? lmao only kidding.


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

philo said:


> rhinocerous iguana



ooosh good guess very close

Clue: genus is Sauromalus


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

dude i said it's a chuckwalla already =P


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

i think he was hoping you'd guess uro but you can see the smooth tail


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> dude i said it's a chuckwalla already =P


really where!!
and gosh wtf do u have a encyclopedia next to u!! lmao!

good lad.
ur go?


(just checked. good lad. hole in one lolol. dam picture lololol)


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

my local reptile shop gets a lot of lizards in and i read these forums as well my head is a big book =P. right i'll find something.


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> my local reptile shop gets a lot of lizards in and i read these forums as well my head is a big book =P. right i'll find something.


i think you've eaten a encyclopedia to be quite frank. LOL. :lol2:

good lad.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> my local reptile shop gets a lot of lizards in and i read these forums as well my head is a big book =P. right i'll find something.


 any guesses
fairly easy though


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

leaf tailed gecko of some sort?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> any guesses
> [URL="http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:SRJ3eNrXG7f-CM:http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/karmenj35/140.jpg"]image[/URL]fairly easy though


 that's that satanic leaf tailed gecko or something now guess mine?


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> image


and that would be a beaded ilizard or a gila monster?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

correct and your is a beaded lizard, a variation or close relation of the gila monster


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

yup mexican beaded lizard =P


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

okay guys. what bout this lil fella.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

now i had to search google but i found itis it a latifi's dwarf gecko?


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> image



um. im thinking.. hummm wonder gecko???? or maybe a velvet gecko?

very triky though gingerone.
i like (Y)


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

boyd's forest dragon


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

and i'm stumped on that a iguana species?


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> boyd's forest dragon


yeh mate. good lad

and no its an agamid.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2009)

Is it an extra from the film "land that time forgot" ?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

still awaiting an answer on my post


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> still awaiting an answer on my post



you own mine mate (Y) i said

and you told ur ur gecko. cus we failed =(


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

nah i gueesed it earlier look for my post it was Latifi's dwarf gecko?


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

go on then have a go


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> image


Tropiocolotes latifi :Na_Na_Na_Na: what do I win?


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Tropiocolotes latifi :Na_Na_Na_Na: what do I win?


a go at the game lolol
congrats :lol2:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Tropiocolotes latifi :Na_Na_Na_Na: what do I win?


 your just using the posh version of what i is saying :gasp:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

no i win because i started it na na na na na :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Tropiocolotes latifi :Na_Na_Na_Na: what do I win?


 a year supply of . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . AIR WOO HOO


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> a year supply of . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . AIR WOO HOO


awwwwwwwwwwwww! i wish i had a years supply of air =(

LOLOLOL


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

a very rare but dangerous species.....


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

spineosaurus egypticus


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> a very rare but dangerous species.....image


 is it a leo RATFLMFAO


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

nah it's a 12ft sailfin lizard lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> a year supply of . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . AIR WOO HOO


Yay  good job I didn't loose :whistling2:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

M022ER said:


> spineosaurus egypticus


google tells me it's actually spellt spinosaurus aegyptiacus :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ed


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

lolol. *bows in shame* terrible latin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Arrrr.....What be this ere :lol2:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

lol i'd sell my soul for one you hear me posh scientists! hurry up with the sciency peoples!


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

and that is a gecko of geckoiness


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> and that is a gecko of geckoiness


:gasp: Genius :lol2:


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

cant see its tail. maybe a knob tail??

or just a wall gecko. not sure


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Moorish gecko?

Ed


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

is it a giraffe, i was rubbish at biology lmao


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you give up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> is it a giraffe, i was rubbish at biology lmao


Close :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

I will give you a clue...... It's common name begins with a "B"


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

banded gecko?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

next letter is an "R"


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

A giraffe gecko


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

bruffalo? LMAO
Philo i started a thread about viv's so you can have a look at a couple of my tokay set ups they are very similar as i used nearly the same stuff only one looks a bit orientalish with the grasses rather than the tree effect.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

is it the brown jeweled ground gecko


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

I might as well tell you :bash:

Brook's gecko :whistling2:

I will give my next go to ginnerone.....


TOKAY:whistling2:
(I have to edge that into every thread:blush


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL ok whats this?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

a tokay


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

im stumped =/
lol


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not sure, but i know its definately not a tokay


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

What kind though LMAO, what morph?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

is it a calico?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

nope..


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

a spotty one?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

M022ER said:


> a spotty one?


 close


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

blue green granite!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> blue green granite!


 we have a winner lol


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Is it a blue ghost or a granite?

Ed


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Grand Cayman Blue igg?

Ed


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

galapogos island iguana


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

blue iggy


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

M022ER said:


> image


Shingle back


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

a worm? lol


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

a legless skink?


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

M022ER said:


> a legless skink?


along the right lines. I looked at the pic desciption on the website after i uploaded the photo here, and it said it got it by a car mg:

Ed


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

anniella pulchra (california legless lizard) ?


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

spend_day said:


> anniella pulchra (california legless lizard) ?


Nope. Its not from anniella family. Sorry.

Ed


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll give you all a clue then...


It's a type of glass lizard :hmm:


Ed


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Ophisaurus attenuatus? :bash:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Bongoz said:


> Ophisaurus attenuatus? :bash:


Iindeed it is! Your turn 

Ed


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh that was lucky :2thumb:









easy one


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Heres a clue, its extinct and used to live in australia :mf_dribble:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

kiwi.........





oh your on about the lizard??


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Bongoz said:


> Heres a clue, its extinct and used to live in australia :mf_dribble:


I googled big extincnt australian lizard and i found...

Megalania Prisca?

Ed :2thumb:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

giant lizard Megalania


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Pono said:


> I googled big extincnt australian lizard and i found...
> 
> Megalania Prisca?
> V
> Ed :2thumb:


 correct sorry it took me too long to anwer, Internet annoyance your turn: victory:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Bongoz said:


> correct sorry it took me too long to anwer, Internet annoyance your turn: victory:


yay 










Ed


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

lesser chamaeleon or parsons chameleon???


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Nosey parchameleon?:whistling2:


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh sorry didn't see the red nose is it Eudolphs chameleon?


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

I believe a clue is called for:diablo:


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

is it a Rosette Nosed Pygmy Chameleon(Rhampholeon spinosum)?


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope, you are all wrong so far :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'll give you a clue - itis of the family Calumma

Ed


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it Calumma oshaughnessyi?


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

*Calumma malthe?? :devil:*


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

calumma chamilion:lol2:


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

lance nose cham


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

piglet37 said:


> lance nose cham


 
Yay, you got it right! Your turn 

Ed


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Pono said:


> Yay, you got it right! Your turn
> 
> Ed


 dam i didn't get time to ask if it was a karma chameleon lmao:lol2:


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...olarado+desert+fringe+toed+lizard&gbv=2&hl=en


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

no one nose:gasp::whip::whip::whip::lol2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

piglet37 said:


> no one nose:gasp::whip::whip::whip::lol2:


Why madame I do believe that that is a Mohave Fringe-toed Lizard (u.scoparia) :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

My go :no1: I am very doubtful that anyone will get this, about 4-5 pics on google :rotfl:









Hint: They originate from the same group of islands that the Rhacodactylus come from


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

not quite your go but close ile let you have your go eny were


is it a new calidonianbumpy gecko 
my one was actuley a colarado dezat fringe toed lizzard


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

lol crestie chris u was wrong but had a go anyway lol


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

a baby new calledonian ginat gecko?/ lol. although taht one isnt giant =p


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

piglet37 said:


> not quite your go but close ile let you have your go eny were
> 
> 
> is it a new calidonianbumpy gecko
> my one was actuley a colarado dezat fringe toed lizzard


No tis not a garg, it isn't a Rhacodactylus :whistling2:

O_0 confused about your one, try googling it I found your exact pic under u.scoparia Uma scoparia - Mohave Fringe-toed Lizard


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

M022ER said:


> a baby new calledonian ginat gecko?/ lol. although taht one isnt giant =p


:lol2: no it isn't a Rhac :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't know what piglet's is, but I think chris' was Eurydactylodes agricolae


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> I don't know what piglet's is, but I think chris' was Eurydactylodes agricolae


Correct genus, but not the species, very close though :2thumb:


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

_Eurydactylodes vieillardi_http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/w/index.php?title=Eurydactylodes_vieillardi&action=edit&redlink=1


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Heppy said:


> _Eurydactylodes vieillardi_http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/w/index.php?title=Eurydactylodes_vieillardi&action=edit&redlink=1


Correct :no1: (hello from down the road btw :2thumb any reason you linked it? :lol2:


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Crestie Chris said:


> Correct :no1: (hello from down the road btw :2thumb any reason you linked it? :lol2:


No idea why its a link.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Heppy said:


> No idea why its a link.
> 
> image


No idea :blush: well it's some sort of gecko :rotfl:


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Teratolepis albofasciatus?


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> No tis not a garg, it isn't a Rhacodactylus :whistling2:
> 
> O_0 confused about your one, try googling it I found your exact pic under u.scoparia Uma scoparia - Mohave Fringe-toed Lizard


 
it comes under both on google


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

spiny taild gecko 
if not hint


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

pachydactylus rugosus (rough thick toed gecko)?


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

spend_day said:


> pachydactylus rugosus (rough thick toed gecko)?


correct


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Heppy said:


> correct


YAY

ok sticking with the gecko theme


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

spend_day said:


> YAY
> 
> ok sticking with the gecko theme
> 
> [URL="http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3811/gek1.jpg"]image[/URL]


Its definately a Gehyra sp. I found the exact pic labled as vorax but im not sure it is


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Halmahara giant gecko.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Heppy said:


> Its definately a Gehyra sp. I found the exact pic labled as vorax but im not sure it is


yeah its a gehyra species (probably vorax) that was found on the small island of Vanuatu

sorry just thought i'd throw a curve ball in there :lol2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

spend_day said:


> yeah its a gehyra species (probably vorax) that was found on the small island of Vanuatu
> 
> sorry just thought i'd throw a curve ball in there :lol2:


Which is the Halmahara giant gecko


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Which is the Halmahara giant gecko


post a pic then :whistling2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

a knob tailed gecko??


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope...


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> image


 Hemitheconyx taylori?


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

It is indeed the Taylors fat tailed gecko.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> It is indeed the Taylors fat tailed gecko.


 cool beans .









Heres mine...


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

It looks like a Bavaya species...


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> It looks like a Bavaya species...


 Nope.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Homophilis wahlbergii?


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Homophilis wahlbergii?


 Close but not a wahlbergii .


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

some funny looking lizards on here .


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Homopholis fasciata?


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

_H. sakalava_?


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

James D said:


> _H. sakalava_?


 Your right .


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool. My turn then...










Definately not my pic!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

_phyllurus platurus_


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> _phyllurus platurus_


Nope


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

_P. amnicola_


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Well done Matt, you guessed much quicker than I thought anyone would...


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Cheers. Sorry for the delay, been away for xmas. Try this.


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you got any larger pics Matt?


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry for double posting, but I'm going to guess at _Aristelliger praesignis_?


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll give you it. It was _Aristelliger praesignis praesignis_


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i think this is to easy for some people. i dont think u should put a pic up but a small description either bout lizard or the habitat lives in etc etc


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry for the delay....had work all day today. Here's my next one:










Again, not my pic.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Easy...

_Diplodactylus stenodactylus_


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Matt Lusty said:


> Easy...
> 
> _Diplodactylus stenodactylus_


Looks more like a D. polyophthalmus to me...


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe you are correct. _D. stenodactylus _has the same patterning in some specimens.


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Val was right.
_D. stenodactylus_ usually have a (relatively) longer tail.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

OK, an easy one....and one of my favourite gecko species...










Sadly, the pic isn't mine...


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

_Strophurus elderi_


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

James D said:


> _Strophurus elderi_


Told you....that was just _too_ easy...:lol:


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Hopefully a slightly more challenging one:


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

No one want to guess this one?


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

_Matoatoa breviceps_


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Well done Matt. A very interesting species in my opinion...


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

They are a stunning species. Very under-rated  Saw some for sale a couple of months ago from an American breeder... Now must think of something harder...


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, I know its not my turn, but i'll claim to have got all the others correct any way. Try this one, should be pretty tough.










Andy


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking at the eyes, I'd say it's definately diurnal so falls well out of my comfort zone! Lol.

My guess...._Phelsuma guentheri_?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well it is diurnal so you have that bit right. Not a Phelsuma though although it is argued by some that it should be... (big clue there).

Andy


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

It must be a _Lygodactylus sp._ then?
I'm not very good at all with diurnal species, but I'll do my best...


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry mate, not a Lygodactlyus either... as far as I know its the only species in the genera.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

ita a form of phelsuma day gecko??...cant remember its speceis name now...god dam it!!! :whistling2:...thinking......:whistling2: still thinking...god i need a cup of tea now working hard like this!!:lol2:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

cacoonkitty said:


> ita a form of phelsuma day gecko??...cant remember its speceis name now...god dam it!!! :whistling2:...thinking......:whistling2: still thinking...god i need a cup of tea now working hard like this!!:lol2:


As I say, not Phelsuma, although some taxonomists may disagree.

Andy


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to make another guess....
_Rhoptropella ocellata_?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Did my clues help then? It is an incredibly difficult one.

Andy


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

The clue of it being in a monotypic genus is what helped me the most.
Even then I struggles to find any pics online and had to go by written descriptions to get a species name.


----------

